# Anyone else about to be basted? Part 2



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck ladies


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I've been a bit illusive (sp) recently due to "stuff" going on.  Flu knocked me for six and still recovering.  

Anyway, I have to do my Pregnyl injection tonight and then will be basted on Saturday.  Let's hope this one will be successful, but I am being fairly realistic.  I will try and relax and take things in my stride....

Hope everyone's well and good luck to all,
Take care
Clare
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening girls,

oooohhh a new home!

I hope you are all well. What a beautiful day it has been here - the sun has been shining and the Daffodils are in full bloom - lets hope we are in for a good summer.

Talking of the sun ... my mum and dad have invited us to go to Spain with them in a couple of weeks, which is just what the doctor ordered! I think my dad felt bad when I was blubbing on the phone to him about the treatment not working and he decided a break would help - bless him. Not booked yet, but something to look forward to.

Chickadee - sorry to hear that the old Witch arrived - how inconsiderate when you were already feeling under the weather. I hope that you get well soon. 

Andie - I hope that you are feeling ok after your basting. Keep positive, take it easy and I hope the dreaded 2ww flies by for you. 

Lucy - Welcome to you as well. It sounds like you have one dominant Follie coming along with the others not too far behind. Do you have to go back for any more scans this week? Good luck for basting on Wednesday. 

Clarebabes - Good luck to you for Basting on Saturday.

Pal - I know you have had a positive and negative result, but as it was a bit early, I still have my fingers crossed for you that the correct result is the one that was a big fat Postive.

Tracey - sounds like you appointment was a saga - hope the blood tests were ok, and that the results come back ok. It isn't too long until the 12th, so hang in there.

Clarabelle - hope you are not going to   on the 2WW and that you can hang on to do the test. Do I have to send round the  ? Fingers crossed you get a big fat Postive too.

Hi Dixie - I hope you are well.

Mathilda - our shinning star this month - has it sunk in. Any morning sickness yet!!!

Sorry if I have missed anyone and send lots of   to you all

Jules


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

Clarabelle - How are you doing? only a couple more days to go   , will you test first thing monday, will be checking on here to see your result, will be thinking of you 

Andie  - i hope your feeling ok after your basting,   

Chickadee - how are you feeling hun? better i hope  

clarebabes - good luck for basting tomorrow, will catch up on Monday (computer still not working(   sorry to hear you have had the flu, how are you feeling now?

Dixie - good luck for you appointment Monday  

Jules - a break in Spain sounds great, just what the doctor ordered, go and have a great time and relax  , weathers not too good here today, looks like it may   (sun didnt last  ). 

on a good note its friday today    

have a good day and hi  to everyone i have missed, get a bit confused when we get a new home 


Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi girls, im about to be basted today, will be leaving home in about an hour or so one minute im    and the next im    
couldnt sleep last night and felt really really sick, still feel queezy now. is that due to pregnyl does anyone know
anyway ladies, wishing you all the very best in this tough conquest they call "baby making" 
fingers crossed 
love rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Rosina 

good luck with the basting today, let us know how you get on hun, not sure about pregnyl if it gives you the sickness feeling as i have not got that far yet, my tx was abandoned last month  

good luck again, keep in touch

sending you   

Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Goodness - I never thought we would be popular enough to have a new home!! 

Hello all   
Rosina - good luck with the basting today!
Clarebabes - good luck with basting tomorrow!
Andie - how are you feeling?
Jules - some time in the sun sounds like it is just what the doctor ordered! lucky you! - bit grey here today but I don;'t mind as teaching stops this afternoon - yippee! 
Dixie - have a relaxing weekend and good luck on monday, - fingers crossed for you. 
Tracey - have a good weekend too and chat when you are back at work next. 
Mathilda - hope DH is taking good care of you?! Lucy how are your follicles doing - and how are you feeling? Pal - how are you doing - hope you are Ok - when do you start treatment again? 
Chickadee - what news from you, hope you are feeling a bit better?

Baby dust to all   

Blimey - this is getting complicated! I really hope I have not missed anyone   - I really have to get it sorted in my head at what stage of treatment/wait everyone is at!! .

I'm still hanging in there - still no obvious sign of AF - but still some nagging pains in my tummy still - beginning to doubt my own mind - can't work out if these are AF symptoms or not! The worst thing is that even tho there has been no AF yet, I have got further this cycle than I did last, so for the first time - I am really really beginning to hope properly that I might be pregnant - Blast and bother it! , I will be a nightmare if not.

Well - off to pretend to do some work (last day of term) take care all, thinking of all of you

Clarabelle


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Good morning all   (just, might actually be afternoon before i finish this if I am going to do personals to everyone!! )

Wooo hoooo, new home- we must be popular!!!!   

Hope you are all well today! Sorry I wasn't on last night- don't know what happened but my pc was being really slow and wouldn't open any of the FF pages for me...  Gave up in the end... 

Clarabelle- enjoy your last day of term (when are you actually OFF?) Camping sounds nice... Really really hope that you get some superb news this weekend / Monday. Don't let the nagging pains worry you- it could well be a pregnancy...    fingers crossed for you...

Jules - Spain eh? Sounds like just the ticket to me- and definitely a great distraction from the nastiness of tx..     When will you sort out exact dates and get those all important tickets bought?

Dixie - hope you have a lovely weekend and that it all goes well on Monday- Come on with the scan... perhaps you should practice your begging techniques this weekend??  Keep us posted...    I did another test this morning just to be sure and yep, still +ve so am feeling a bit more relaxed now! Still haven't told anyone though think I'll wait until after I have a scan to see that it is all ok....

Clarebabes- good luck with the basting on Saturday (ooh, tomorrow...)  

Rosina - hope today went well... try and get some rest for a few days if possible...   

Tracey - hope you have a lovely weekend. What plans do you have?   

Chickadee - hope you are better by now- if not then I hope you recover over the weekend.   

Suzie- follies sound pretty good to me- fingers crossed that it can go ahead next week...  

Pal - hope you are ok. What news?..... Are you doing anything nice at the weekend?   

Andie - How is the wait going? Hope you are taking it easy....  

Sweetpea- hope you are doing ok.  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. (and I am really sorry if I have missed anyone- am pretty certain that I have, but I am going a little bit   so please don't be offended!!) 
Lots of   and   to all....
xxxx
PS When are we going to get our bubbles back?


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Do you know what...you lot are great!! 

Thanks for caring so much, you make me cry , but in a good way lol

I'm feeling a bit better, yesterday wasn't so bad on the chest infection side of things but had some sort of tummy bug last night - bloomin nora, it never rains but it pours 

Clarabelle, hope you get the BFP you deserve 

Hello to the newbies -sorry my heads still not my own so lost track a bit.

Big hiya to Mathilda, Tracey (sorry hospital are messing you about hun!), Pal, Jules and Dixie
(Have I forgotten anyone - sorry if I have  )

J x


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Clarebabes - good luck for Sat


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Mathilda 

no plans for the weekend (you?) remind me when your scan is (bit forgetful  )

computers eh!   mine is still not working so will have to catch up Monday 

i am at lunch at the mo stuffing pizza   


tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey chickadee

glad to hear your feeling a bit better hun?have you got any plans for this weekend?

blooming hospital Eh!  i go back Wednesday (not too long)


tracey


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

just wanted to say cant pop on at the weekend (due to problems with computer at home   ) and to wish everyone a great weekend and will catch up with you all Monday   

Take care lovely ladies 


 

Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thankyou everyone for your posts and good wishes, nice to share these things sometimes, only so much understanding that we can get from family and friends that have not experienced IF.
basted at 2pm, laid there for half hour, popped into KFC drivethrough on way home so we dont have to cook...... excuses excuses lol.
my wonderful dh has pushed the 2 sofas together with the duvet on and we are now both resting, going to watch film after the soaps...........yet more tragedy 
am feeling ok, was abit uncomfortable but bearable  
good luck on your iui tracey, when do you start?
clarebabes, hope saturday goes smoothly, fingers crossed we all get the outcome we so much deserve and want
going through the last 8 years with my dh has made us stronger and more determined to be the best parents we possibly can be, we see this as yet another challenge that life throws at you, and we will beat it   
even if i do need to spend most of my spare time chatting with people in the same boat. 
good luck everyone
love rosina xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Rosina good luck on the 2ww chick 

J x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi Tracey- hope you had a nice weekend (will probably be Monday when you read this!!! ) - scan is on the 24th (such a long wait....!) Don't know if I will still be sane by that time! Did you enjoy your pizza at lunch on Fri? We just had fish and chips - but it was very unsatisfying!!! Wish we had gone for the healthy fish, and rice with veg option at home instead.... 

Rosie -              Sounds like your dh is doing a fab job of looking after you- long may it continue!!!

Chickadee- so glad that you are starting to feel better.   Hope you manage to enjoy your weekend. 

xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

im back again, jees.......... i cant keep awy lately lol 
thanks chick x 
and yes mathilda, he is doing fab, love him     i hope he carries it on too  
he has just made me a cuppa, hmmm. 
will pop back on tom, but the way things are going ill probably wake up at 3 and have a peek lmao  
kidding!!!! 
night x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all the well wishes!

I am just about to go, so will do personals when I get back.

See you later
Clare
xx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

hello all, 

It's looking like its all over  . Think I have just come on. I'm off out now to try and distract us, but will buy test when out just to confirm.  Speak to you later. I'd better sodding well win on the national now.  

Clarabelle x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Clarabelle - 

       

Hope that you are wrong about AF and that your test shows a BFP...... Thinking of you, with my fingers crossed... xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

clarabelle      

clairbabes, good luck hun. take care  
hope all other ladies are well and happy.
just got in from work , gasping for a cuppa but settled with pineapple juice instead  
good luck to everyone 
rosina xxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all, 

Did a test and BFN - had somehow let myself think that this time would work - so pretty gutted - DP has been great but had a few private tears himself which was heart wrenching. At the moment I can;t even think about putting us through this again but I do know it is too early to make decisions like this so just I'll see how I feel on monday when we have to ring the clinic with our results.

Anyway, thanks all of you for being here to chat to when I have needed it, it has really helped.

Chat soon
Clarabelle (and I did not even win on the national - but spent shed loads in Debenhams sale)


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls, sorry been busy last few days so been unable to post. How is everyone doing? Hope all well.   

Rosina & Lucy welcome good luck with the 2ww. 

Mathilda how are you feeling today ? Told anyone your good news yet? 

Clarabelle- So sorry the   arrived. really feel for you. We were basted on the same day.I think i am the only one left now. But when i tested on wed it was  I am waiting to come on ,its just a waiting game. It should arrive any day no. Mabay we will be cycle buddies next time round. Good luck to you chick. 

Jules-Have you booked that well deserved hol yet? How jealous am i   only kidding.   

Dixie- Good luck for Monday 

Chickadee- How are you ? Good luck at the hospital on wed. 

Speak to you all in week to let you know when arrives. xxx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Really sorry Clarabelle-   Take a bit of time for yourselves and don't make any hasty decisions about future treatment (or lack of it...) Look after each other.  

Hello to everyone else too. Hope you are all well. I am going off radar for a few days (heading out to the sticks up north) but will be back on to chat when I get back. Take care of yourselves. 
     
xxxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls.
Just taking a break from the household chores and thought I would log on whilst I drink my coffee.

Clarabelle - Sorry hon that you got a BFN. Sending you and your DP a big hug . Take some time to look after each other before you decide on your next steps. Thinking of you, and I hope the sale shopping helped a bit.

Rosina- welcome and good luck with the 2WW. I hope it flies by for you. Sounds like your DH is wonderful - long may the pampering continue! Andie - how goes the waiting for you?  

Mathilda - I hop you had a good few days away and that you don't do go  waiting for your scan on the 24th.

Pal - how are you feeling today. If the   does arrive this week, are you able to start another cycle straight away?

Clarebabes - How did the basting go?

Suzie - any news on your basting date - will it be this week?

Tracey / Dixie - Hope you had a good weekend and good luck for your appointments this weeks.

As for me - Holiday is all booked. We are going with my mum and dad and they have taken care of all the arrangements. We fly out on Sunday 30th for a week. We are staying in a villa in Calahonda just outside Malaga. It is 19ºC there so a whole lot warmer than here. A break will do us good.  Can't wait .

Talk soon
Love Jules xxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for the welcoming messages, how on earth do you keep up with whos who? im confused already trying to remember names and situations. best of luck to you all though.

clarabelle ................        am so sorry. you and dh cook a lovely meal and a bottle of 2 of wine. there is no rush on making a decision. all the very best for your future xx



jules, holiday sounds like a great idea, lucky thing.


mathilda, i dont thi nk ive congratulated you     given me hope, and lots others im sure. enjoy it xx

anyone else who ive probably forgot, or got wrong name 
best of luck
rosina xxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey girls 

computer is working (albeit sort of) hooray   

Mathilda - have a great few days away

Clarabelle - so sorry to hear your news hun sending you bundles of  

Rosielee - hi and welcome how are you?

Jules - holiday sounds great, you and dp enjoy yourselves in the   

Clarebabes - how did the basting go hun?    

Pal - how are you?

Chickadee - how are you hun? did you have a good weekend?

apologies if i have missed anyone will catch up tomorrow (monday   )

Loadsa love


Tracey


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls hope you all had nice weekend. 

Jules- hope your well, i have had terrible p.pains i think the  is lurking around somewhere, may see her tomorrow. I will have to then take northistorone so that my Next cycle falls on a weekend so that treatment can start so looks like it will be may sometime. Feels like a lifetime away.   Hope you have a great holiday. Sounds fab X

Mathilda- Have you had any morning sickness yet? When do you have to go for your first scan?

Speak to everyone els tomorrow xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks pal, jules and tracey xx  how is everyone?

does anyone know if the progesterone pessaries make you feel........... AWFUL 
slept for 11 hours last night    didnt feel vvery bright last night so had an early night, now feel worse. maybe ive slept too much, i dunno. 
day 4 after basting and the only time im not thinking about it is when im at work  
so anyways, im off for a wash and blood test
rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

everyone

rosielee - 11 hours sleep eh! you must have needed it  , how are you coping, not going   i hope. how did the blood test go

hello to everyone hope you are all having a good monday 


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,   

How is everyone? Thanks for everyones kind thoughts/comments over the past couple of days
- I'm trying to be a bit more positive now.

Rosina - pessaries weren't too bad for me, sore boobs and bloated for the first week at least, but on the plus side - fantastic skin!!   Good luck on the 2ww  

Jules and Pal - how are you? Pal has AF arrived yet? how are you feeling? Jules - off to the sun eh? Hope you have a fab time - just a bit of warm weather will lift the spirits loads! Must admit I have been doing a bit of web browsing for holidays too! Pal - May - does it look like - it does seem ages doesn't it? I am just rung up for my review appt - 9th of May is the earliest, so I will probably not start again till June (IVF or IUI . . ?) BUt still at least some time to live a bit more normally!! 

TRacey - how are you doing - all ready for this weeks appt?  

MAthilda - hope you looking after yourself and are having a relaxing break - take care  

Chickadee - how are you? feeling better now? whats your next step on the tx front?  

Anybody I have missed - really sorry - and good luck to all whatever stage you are at  

Clarabelle


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies!

Hope you all had a great weekend - I went out and had a good old   and thoroughly enjoyed myself! I am making the most of this month off  . I have just got back from ,my appointment at the hospital and they have agreed that I can have two more go's at IUI with Menopur instead of Clomid so hopefully this will suit me better. I don't think I will be starting again for another two months as the embryologist is off so fingers crossed I fall naturally before then (is that a pig flying past my window ) 

Clarabelle - sending you and your DP lots of   and hope you are doing ok. I know what you mean about your DP, I hate telling my DH that   has arrived as he always looks so gutted   What did you buy from Debenhams? Theres nothing like a bit of retail therapy to cheer me up!

Mathilda - hope you are well and had a lovely time up in Hexham. I saw a shop in a magazine called Little Stars that was in Hexham and I thought of you - it sells gorgeous baby stuff  

Jules - the holiday sounds fab, I am very jealous!!! We are not going anywhere this year as we are trying to finish off our house (we have lived here three years and it still isn't finished!) but I am hoping to at least go on a city break - I will need the break !

Pal - sending you lots of    , hoping the witch has stayed away    . Mathilda had pains before her   so I will have everything crossed that you are the same  

Hi to Andie, Rosielee, Chickadee, Tracey and anyone else that I have missed!

love Dixie xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

i think i did need the sleep, must of. 
my boobs have been quite uncomfortable since this afternoon, had a good grope when i just took my bra off, and that reeeeaally hurts. so hubby is banned for awhile  
im ok though, not going too crazy . yet!!!
hope everyone is well
best wishes to you all
rosina xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Moning all  

missed not being able to post last night (1st night computer was working but couldnt get on  )

Rosielee - how are you? sorry to hear your a bit sore  

dixie lee - morning hun good luck with the menapur , shame you have to wait though!  

clarebabes - how u doing hun? hope the basting went well   

clarabelle - how are you? hope the   is not giving you too much trouble 

Chickadee, pal, jules, andie (and anyone else i have missed) a big   to you all 


Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi tracey, im ok..........NOW!!! 
abit pyscho earlier, walked home from work,got soaked. lee answered the door to me and i burst into tears.  
am now laid on sofa............again. lol. dont feel to bad now, very bloated tummy and sore boobies  
clarabelle, am gutted you had great skin (whats your secret), i look awful, my chin is a mass of painful swollen nerve endings    so of course, that makes me upset too. god, what a wimp. 
hi to everyone, best wishes
love rosina xxxxxx and her painful bazookas x  x


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi All  

Rosina - yes the skin thing is a bit wierd, must be the pessaries that have done it though - I usually have lots of spots just before AF - thats one of the ways I know it is on its way, but this time lovely clear skin (contributed to me hoping I was pregnant  ) Bizarre! Good luck 

Dixie - thanks for the  , and yes the sale shopping did help, spent far too much at the lancome counter and then on the clothes racks, but eventually succeeded in convincing myself that i did not need a whole new set of saucepans - even if they were half price! So from that point of view actually saved myself money  . . . .  ?

Tracey - Good luck tomorrow - I hope you get the advice and info that you need. Thinking of you.  

Everyone else - postive thoughts and hugs

Clarabelle x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

evening ladies

hope you all had a good Tuesday  , well i am back at hospital tomorrow   (that has soon come round) appointment is at 3.30pm so will update you all tomorrow night 

Rosielee - sounds like you needed a good cry, better out than in   sending you a huge  

clarabelle - thanks for the good luck message will update you tomorrow  

been very quiet on here today, where is everyone?


Love to all


tracey


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Clarabelle honey I just read your news - Really sorry  , it sucks bigtime!  
I am waiting til next month when I will have my next assisted iui (2nd of 3 freebies) Glad to have the time off to be honest

Tracey good luck at hospital tomoro - it has been quite quick this time, hope they are sorted and ready for you now. 

Mathilda how are you feeling? Not long til your scan...

Rosie hope your boobs aren't as painful now . Mines are tiny but hurt so much this month. Its a nightmare eh?

hello and good luck to everyone else...sorry still not 100% back to normal yet, so not storing all your info!

J x


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls, well just as i thought the  arrived yday. Bang on time too. I just knew that iui would not work for me this time. The good news is that i can start treatment straight away(1st scan on Fri) i don't have to wait until may as i thought. Really hope it works this time. 

Roselee hope your boobies are not too sore. I don't suffer from that. There too diddy i think.  

Can anyone tell me what are pessaries used for ? The clinic has never mentioned these too me. Don't want to miss out! 

what happened last night? could not get on to this site.Did anyone els have this problem?

Well girlie's I'm off for an early night p.pains are giving me jip. Speak to you all soon. xxx


----------



## suzie-wong (Apr 2, 2006)

hi pal i'm so sorry luv it wasnt your time life is so hard, what we have to go through  i was basted yesterday so now on the two week wait ;; i started pesseries last night not really sure what they are for but my tummy seems to be swollen!! good luck!!.   Suzie-wong


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

All the very best Suzie-Wong.Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you. xxx Pal.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

pal - sorry to hear   arrived but on a good note least you can restart staright away 

suzie - glad to hear basting went well, take it easy and enjoy lots of rest   

Chickadee - sorry to hear you still not feeling 100% hun you take care  

Rosielee - hope you sore boobies are getting better 

clarebabes - how are you?

 to all that i have missed

tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all  

Just a quickie as I'm off into town.

Pal - sorry to hear about AF arrival   - but glad to hear you can crack on with your next go so soon. We have to have review appointments before we can proceed - which really slows things down. 

I had pessaries this time, but not the time before. they are progesterone based and are to help prevent early miscarriage - which is I assume what they think may have happened to me first time around, not all clinics use them for IUI - (more for IVF) - others do - just different practice  . . . .  Best wishes for the scan  

Clarabelle


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi pal   sorry to hear about that wicked witch!!! hope you are ok, not suffering too much with pp. best of luck for next time. xx

good luck for tomorrow tracey, all the best   ithink your right about the cry, trouble is, if i start properly, i doubt ill ever stop lol 

fingers crossed suzie   

hello to everone else, all the best
as for me, im ok, very tired all day, so promised myself im going to bed when he gooes to work at 8pm, watch abit of tv in bed, sleep by 9 i hope  
at work tom 9-3 then off for 3 days, which will be first time off since basting friday, i cant wait. 
my boobs still hurt and my tummy is soooo swollen i LOOK pregnant!! keep rubbing my hands over and imagining how it could be, then slapping myself out of it cos i know im being silly  
bye for now ladies
rosina xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

oh, by the way.......... meant to ask before but forgot.....    how long after basting does inplantation occur, if it does 
cheers 
rosina x
sorry about this bit, but im kind of supersticious about it now


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

well been to hospital and was told my hormones are all over the place and they are going to refer me for IVF, wanted to   didnt think i would have to have that as i havent even had 1 cycle of IUI (due to abandoning) anyway they refered me today BUT there is a 6-9 month waiting list at Barts!!!   have to have blood test next week!! so dont really know where i belong at the moment as inbetween, but dont really want to leave the IUI board. sorry to go on feeling a bit down at the moment   need a good   

hi to everyone hope your all ok (could someone give me some bubbles, need cheering up!!)

Tracey


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks girls for all your support. 

Tracey sorry to here that you have to wait for IVF seems like a lifetime away doesn't it? You never know this can work for you. They say things happen for a reason, although sometimes i do wonder! I have 2 more try's of iui if this does not work i may have to start IVF. The chances of it working seem better don't you think?  Does anyone know, Why do some people have to pay for IVF and others get free goes ? I'm sure they said that i will have to pay, or could have dreamt it   

Hope everyone is doing just fine, chin up girls,.xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Aww Tracey hun I know its a bit of a shock for you , but no point continuing with iui if its not gonna work for you again. Better success rates with IVF too. You will be fine I'm sure. Just take some time to get your head round it all...


Pal good to hear that you are getting on with tx - hope the witch isn't causing you too much pain 

Clarabelle how you feeling today?

Rosina hope the boobs are better 

Suzie - good luck chick

Hey Mathilda hope you are ok!

Hello to everyone else

J x


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Lots of messages since I last posted so I will try to remember everyone 

Tracey - sending you a big      and I hope you are ok. Did they tell you that they would not try IUI while you are waiting for IVF? I know I was referred for IVF last October as the waiting list is about a year but I have had IUI in the meantime. I just feel that IVF seems a lot more intense than IUI and I don't feel ready for it yet. I told the doctor this on Monday but she said that I really need to consider it as the chances are that my other tube is causing the problem (one has been removed following an ectopic). Well that made my day (not)!!! I think a good cry does you the world of good - I tend to keep it all in and then have a really good bawl every month or so! 

Pal - sending you lots of   too. It is the pits when that witch turns up especially when she is accompanied by awful pp   Regarding IVF, I get four free rounds of IUI followed by 1 free round of IVF but I think it does seem to vary depending on where you live. 

Mathilda - where are you hunny? Hope you are well and taking it easy.

Rosielee - I know what you mean about spots, I am like a teenager with what is verging on acne! I have found some great products by Dermalogica that have helped clear it up a bit. I tell myself it will be worth it in the end (hopefully!) Keeping everything crossed for you    

Suzie - hope the 2ww is not driving you too   - keeping everything crossed for you too!

Hello to Chickadee, Clarabelle, Jules and anyone else I have missed  .

love Dixie xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

thanks for all your messages it really does help

Dixie lee - thanks for the   hun, i had my 1st iui cancelled due to no follicles after 25 days of injecting, i was told yesterday that my fsh is very very high!! i know what you mean about ivf being more intense i had a quick read up last night (all too confusing too take in) i have still not had a good   feel like i need one 

Chickadee - thanks for your message hun, i know what your saying why carry on with iui if its not going to work it was just a shock when i was told today never expected them to say that  

hello to everyone i have missed, head is all over the place at the moment

last day of the week today       


tracey


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls!!!    

I'm back- (I know that really I shouldn't be on this board anymore, but don't want to leave you all just yet! Might just keep popping on for a little while to see where you are all at...unless anyone objects of course!) Had a very nice trip up north and told my parents and sisters about the BFP- wish it could have been a few weeks further down the line, but I couldn't go up there and not say anything.... Needless to say, they are very chuffed for us (it has been a long time coming...!) Have also moved my scan to next Friday (as I am still on school hols then so don't need to take any time off school...) Other than that, same old same old really- have very sore (.)(.) and a big belly (already??!!!), but no other symptoms at all.

Such a lot has gone on in the few days that I have been away so I apologise if I miss anyone out and for the lack of "real" personals...


Tracey-   What Dixie says seems to make sense to me- maybe they can have you on the IVF waiting list and still try a couple more IUI's in the meantime..?

Dixie - hi! How are you? Is the new drug that you will be taking a pill or do you have to inject? Glad that you are enjoying your month off- I think that a break from ttc is sometimes just what is needed.  Went to Hexham on Tuesday, but thankfully didn't see the shop that you mentioned- am trying to avoid looking in places like that just incase it is tempting fate!! Also managed to get to the Metro centre (only to M&S though- for food!!) Almost bought some maternity trousers, (my clothes are already getting too tight... ) but chickened out at the till!! Ended up just buying some of their "it's not just asparagus" type stuff!!! Yummy.....

Clarabelle - spent anymore in the sales recently!!!! Have you made any definite plans to get away for a break over the hols? Hope you relax and enjoy yourself 

Chickadee, Pal, Rosie, Suzie, (and anyone else that I have missed out!) Hello and hope that you are well.             

Hope that you all manage to have some luck very soon and that you end up with the BFP that you so much deserve...



xxxxx


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all  

Just a quickie as i am off to pack for camping. After marathon discussions we have finally decided we are feeling brave enough to camp - and after much bickering we have settled on the Yorkshire Dales - which will be lovely  . ( I wanted to go south to Salisbury and Stonehenge in the belief it would be warmer - but DP obviously feels he would fall off the end of the earth if we went that far south   - so North it is!) It will be great to get away after the intensity of the past few weeks - think of me if it snows though!! 

Mathilda, hope you are well, rested and feeling fine - getting excited about the scan?  

Tracey - how are you feeling? I think we will be in the same boat, I reckon we will move onto IVF next time too, I have very mixed feelings about it too. take care and  .

Everyone else - have a fantastic easter and lots of    to us all.

Clarabelle x


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Good morning all!

Just to wish you all a very happy easter weekend!!!!!!


Clarabelle- hope the weather is nice for your camping trip! 

xxx


----------



## Dixie Dee (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Ladies    

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter weekend!

Hi Mathilda! Glad you are doing well - bet your family were over the moon! The drug I will be taking is injectable, one per day for the first 10 days of my cycle which is something to look forward to! To be honest, the injections of Pregnyl weren't a problem and it is for a good cause  

Clarabelle - hope you enjoy your camping trip - whereabouts in the Yorkshire Dales did you go? Hope you have good weather! I too found myself looking at saucepans in Debenhams - do you think it is a nesting instinct?! They were really nice colours though but bloody expensive (can't believe I am talking enthusistically about pans  !!!) 

Hi to all the ladies on the 2ww - hope you are not going too insane!! Hoping for lots of     very soon.

Jules, Chickadee, Tracey, Pal and anyone else that I have missed - hope you are all doing ok and having a lovely Easter. I have no plans - went to see my best friend last night, she made me tea and we drank wine and put the world to rights  . 

Speak to you all soon, 

love Dixie xxxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hello everyone   
hope you are all well, and having a nice easter.
im ok, but lost all sense of reality........ and the plot on friday  
burst into trears in front of dh family that are visisting, and i mean floods, gallons of the stuff....... i had no idea i had so many tears. where do they come from? made a right fool of myself!! 
today i am well, feeling things going on low down, not sure what sort of sensations to be honest. kind of like before af, but not as painful. i just feel very conscious of my stomach for the last 2 days. af is due on friday, does cyclogest make you early, late or no change does anyone know. 
and also, does it make you have unstimulated orgasms?? sorry tmi   but i had one other day while in bed, it was like an out of body experience, i was have aslepp and i know my hands where no where near    bizarre. dont get me wrong, im not complaining!! lol. 
had a few much deserved days off, back at 3 tomorrow  
hope you are all well,
thanks for all your kind wishes. 
clarabelle, hope your not to cold camping, but enjoying cooking brekkie while looking at some wonderful scenery!! 
good luck on friday mathilda, hope all is well and you enjoy it  
good luck to everyone else, and best wishes,
must dash, sorry whoever ive forgotton, but apple pie is neary ready and i have to do custard   
love rosina xx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls,hope you all had a nice easter. Don't you just love easter eggs 

How is everyone doing? I have got basting again this Friday, came round quick. Is anyone els about to be basted again soon? I know there are few who are already on 2ww. 

Can anyone tell me how do i change the signature box below( the one where we describe ourselves) i need to update my details and can't remember how to.  

Rosielee, hope you are feeling better today, i have been feeling emotional too lately which is not like me, i think we are going through more than we think. xxx


Dixie when are you starting injectables? not nice, i find that they really sting, luckily all i need to take is pregnal. (good job, as I'm such a wimp). I'm sure you will get on just fine. 

To all the other girls, i will do more personals tomorrow as i think i can smell burning, The dinner has been on for ages, may have to get Chinese if burnt to a crisp!!! 

Bye for now. Pal xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi pal xx, 
im ok today thanks, feel happier, still get occasional mild cramps, not sure how to take them!! you know how it is. woke up sweating at 5am which p*ssed me off lol, hate not being able to sleep. although i have done sooooooo much of it. 
to update signature go to top of screen, and click on profile  then i think it says something like viewing personal profile or something, but you will find it there hun.all the best for friday, thats when my af is due   so an important day for us both, good luck and best wishes
love rosina (ps hello to everyone else xx)
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope that you all had a very happy easter.
Will log on again later and post a longer message, so until then I send you lots of


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

girls

hope everyone had a great weekend i was in bed most of it ill  

rosielee - how are you feeling today? better i hope, sending you   i know what you mean about hate not being able to sleep  

Jules77 - how are you? hope you had a good easter and ate lots of chocolate mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Pal - hey hun how are you? hope your dinner didnt burn yesterday!  

hello to everyone i have probably missed

love to you all


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,  

Am back intact and without hypothermia from the Dales - lovely relaxing weekend, but back to work tomorrow.

Tracey - why were you in bed all weekend? hope you are feeling better. 

Pal - basting again this friday  . ? yes that has gone quickly   - best of luck for this time. I've not got my review appointment till 9th May, so went to the gym for the first time for 6 weeks today to try and get rid of those easter eggs.  

Dixie - hiya! - we were camping at Masham, between Leyburn and Ripon, very pretty and very relaxing - went round Black Sheep brewery and Wensleydale cheese makers, picniced at Aysgarth . . .froze in the tent at night. Had a lovely time. Hope you had a good easter too. 

Hello to Jules and MAthilda, good luck to Rosina and any one else on the two week wait.   

Take care all


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

evening all 

clarabelle - i was in bed ill hun, came home from work early Thursday as kept feeling sick and was that night then all weekend felt really rough BUT did pop out yesterday went shopping and brought a new 3 piece suite!!!!

pal - hope basting goes well 


loadsa love


tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

rofl, well done tracey........... feel pants but buy a suite!!  1st class.   
hope your feeling better though. 
thanks for the   you can never have enough hey??  
im ok now thanks, had headaches for last 2 days. i feel ok in myself, i get the odd bit of cramping, so am expecting af to be honest, but you know how it is, a part of your brain likes to con you into thinking that its worked etc. 
time will tell........... seems to be my motto now though  
hope everyone is well, wishing you all the best
love rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

rosielee - hows the cramping hun? not long to go now   

well i had my blood test yesterday (inhibin B ??) results will be at least 7 weeks   not quite sure what this test is for, does anyone know

have a good Wednesday, nearly Friday   

sending you all      


Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hi everyone xxx 
tracey, ive heard of that blood test on here but havent read about it as not needed too, have you tried a search on it?
im getting closer and closer, not sure what im dreading........ af or testing and getting a negative!! 
slept a long time again, but keep waking up from 5ish, still got headache, but think now it might be abit of a cold as inside of my ears and throat are sore. would like to say its taking my mind off things but its not  
off to work at 1 though, got a phone call saying my nvq needs to be handed in soon, forgot all about it    so got laptop out in a mad painc, and guess what........ spent last 20 mins on here and not so much looked at my work. lol
anyway hope all is well with everone, are you feeling better tracey?? hope so. 
best wishes
love rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

where is evryone today?


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Not been around for a while.  Been enjoying Easter break and relaxing during my 2ww.  Testing on Monday, period due Sunday so fingers crossed.

Hope you are all well - I'll have a read and catch up!

Clare
xx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

hi all. Clare fingers crossed for you.   Have you tested yet or are you waiting. I tested early last time but i am going to wait this time.

Tracey sorry can't help with the question you asked not heard of it before. Hope you are well not spending too much money, there must be something in the air i just bought a new settee too for the conservatory. Sometimes it helps to splash out i feel like it is something that i can control and i know what the outcome will be.   if that makes sense. 
Clarabelle how was your first day back at work? 

Rosielee hope that you are feeling better, it's a nighmare when you keep waking up through the night, especially when you have got work the next day.

Another question - can anyone tell me, i have basting on Friday, but last time i was expecting a scan before treatment to see what size my follicles were but nurse just got straight down to the nitty gritty, is this normal ? How do they know that they got the timing right? 

Hi to everyone els.Those on 2ww good luck. xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning all 

clarebabes  - long time no speak, how are you? hows the   treating you not going too   i hope, not long now 

Pal - you probably have said but when do you test?

Rosielee - how are you? what will you be up to on this dreary Thursday


Love to all


Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi all,

Back at work now, but no students till next week, so not as bad as it could be!

Pal - I think all places have their own way of doing things, I had scans and blood tests to track sizeof follicles and to detect hormone surges. How did they do yours last time? Good luck for tomorrow - I'll be thinking of you 


How is everybody? Not got time to do full catch up at the mo, but will be on later.

Clarabelle x


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls. 
Tracey not tested until 2 weeks as i am going for basting tomorrow, Had pregnal today killed. 
Leg gone all red not bruised yet. 

Clarabelle had scan and pregnal today but will only have basting tomorrow, last time the same happened, they did not do a scan on the day of basting. Had 1 follicle 17mm the other was only 15mm. Thanks for the well wishes. Are you feeling excited about testing on Monday? not long to wait now.Hope you get    . Good luck.xxx

Hope everyone els is doing fine. 

Palxxxxxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

morning girls (its friday     )

Pal - hope the basting goes well, sorry to hear pregnyl jab hurt  , remember relax relax no housework just veg out on sofa  

hi to clarabelle, clarebabes, rosielee, dixie, jules and all you other lovely ladies (that i have missed)

Tracey


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ladies
where are you gone I haven't seen most of you on the iui thread for sometimes.  I haven't been able to put you in the right section of the list.  Come back over it's not that bas there

Claire


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry to have kept away for a while, but I've not really been sure where I belong at the moment. I've felt too nervous about posting on the BFP thread just in case that was tempting fate, but yesterday I had my first scan and saw a heartbeat so now it feels really real. Still not 100% sure I want to post over there, and don't want to feel that I am waving my BFP around in anyones face over here so have been keeping a low profile really. I have been lurking on here quite a bit though and keeping a close eye on all of your news and send you all lots of     and    at whatever stage of tx you may be, particularly if you are on the dreaded 2ww...  

Clarabelle and Tracey- any news on possibly moving on to other tx yet? 

   Jules, Dixie, Chickadee, Pal, Rosie and anyone else I have missed (sorry!)  

Ok, hope you are all ok. Lots of love...

xxxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Mathilda 

great to see you back, so pleased to hear you saw a heartbeat, dont feel like to are waving your bfp in our faces, i am pleased for you (im sure everyone one else feels exaclty the same), so what have you been up to, relaxing i hope! dont leave it so long its great to hear from you keep in touch would love to know how your following months are going   

as for me went for inhibin b blood test last week, have to wait 7 weeks for results, and wait to hear from clinic about being referred for ivf, i dont want to leave this thread just yet so im gonna stay!! 

take care and keep in touch, you can always pm me

love 

Tracey


----------



## clarabelle (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello all,  

Not posted for a while, as I'm not having treatment don't really know where I should be, but only really know you lot!! 

Tracey - what is an inhibin B test - don;t think I have had one of those yet? How are you?

Mathida - fantastic news that your scan went well, is it beginning to sink in properly yet? And yes like Tracey, I want to hear your news, and don;t at all feel like your waving your BFP around! In fact its great to have contact with someone for whom IUI has worked - gives us all hope! i see the consultant about a review on the 9th may, I may see what he says about moving onto IVF, as we are private the pot of money is ever diminishing with the IUIs and I wonder if we may have a better chance of success with IVF  . . . 

Pal - how did basting go? Fingers crossed for you   

Everybody else - how are you all and what news?

Clarabelle x


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi Clarabelle

im fine, we too are moving onto ivf but dont want to leave this thread just yet.
Inhibin B Test is used in order predict ovarian reserve, including egg quality and eqq quantity. Because Inhibin B is produced directly by ovarian follicles, the amount of Inhibin B in your blood directly correlates to the number of eggs that you have in your ovaries. Inhibin B can also predict the ability of your ovaries to produce more follicles. This suggests that the hormone can predict the success of certain ovulation-inducing drugs, like Clomid. (if that makes sense   copied it from a website, all a bit confusing for me)


so we are both inbetween at the mo  

how are you? what have you been up to? weather is great here today the   is shining

keep in touch


tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

hello ladies, 
hope everyone is well xx
clarebabes, fingers crossed for you for monday, my af was due yesterday, no spotting or anything yet, dont know if thats good or bad. was going to test monday but think i will test tomorrow am, if i dont chicken out!!  
mathilda, am so pleased you saw your ickle heartbeat, well done hun. it must be amazing!! xx

pal, how did basting go, hope your ok, good luck    xx

clarabelle, if i get a -tive im probably going to be hanging around this forum like a bad smell, so dont you worry about it. xx 
tracey, how you doing hun xx
to everyone else i may of missed (hope not) good luck to you all, and a big fat hello!! xx
im feeling great for the last 2 days, quite worrying!!    occasional cramps, but very mild, not agony as usual. back ache, mainly in evenings. funny soft wide cervix, not felt it like that before, but the good news so far........... i took my last pessary last night  
best wishes all round
love rosina xx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Rosina, AF came yesterday, so no BFP for me.   Oh well, another try and then we'll consider our options.  Will have an appointment with the consultant to see what he says.

Good luck everyone else.

Clare
xx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Clare - so sorry to hear that the nasty witch turned up   - fingers crossed that the next time will be the one for you...  

Rosie- have you tested yet?      

 to everyone else. Hope you are having a good weekend.

xxx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

well, all over for me. i got a bfn at 5am this morning, af due on friday still no sign, but am sure its only round the corner. 
sorry clarebabes    hope you are feeling abit better. xx
its pants isnt it hun, sometimes wonder why we put ourselves through it all, but just thinking of holding our own little creation keeps us going. madness  
question we keep asking is why? 
hope everyone else is ok, best of luck to you all
love rosina xx


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Really sorry Rosina...    

What is the plan now? Moving straight onto another IUI? 

Sending you lots of    and    for the next lot of tx 

xxx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls just typed lots of personals just about to post then computer just deleted all of post. So really cheesed off as took me ages to type. So going to switch off now and try again tomorrow as this has happened twice today and I'm going to throw this dam computer out of the window.   
Thinking of you all. xxx
                    Palxxxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Sorry Rosina.  It is pants, but we go on.  But if you haven't got AF yet, then still hope for you?

Clare
xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning girls  

Rosina - sending you a massive  , as no af has showed will you test again?

Clarebabes - sorry to hear the old   turned up, fingers crossed for you for next time  

Pal - how did basting go?    

Mathilda - how are you doing? 

clarabelle - hey hun how are you? what is next for you?

well its Monday (already)    hope you all have a good one

love to all

Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thankyou all for your kind posts and personals.  
am feeling better today, been to work which has diverted my brain away from it for abit. still no af, decided im not going to put either of us through the "hope" that i could be pg, by testing again. if no af by wednesday ill have blood test as originally planned. i dont feel pg, and i always thought i would know. i have resisted the urge to get ruined on wine, will be sensible   just "incase"
hope you are ok clare, xx
how is everyone else?    hope all is well, and going as planned for you all
will keep you posted as and when
love rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

rosina - glad you are feeling a bit better and work has diverted your brain, good for you waiting till Wednesday to go for blood test instead of retesting sending you  ,

i posted this morning but it looks like its been very quiet on here today 

love to all

Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

some days i cant keep up with everyone, other days there is no one.  
just trying to protect what little sanity we have got left by not testing with a hpt. 
am sobbing here watching emmerdale    
bloody hormones again  
hope you are ok, when do have consultation ?
best wishes to all
love rosina xx


----------



## sjLewis1 (Apr 21, 2006)

ive not posted here before, but rosielee, you'll get there in the end, we all will  
xxsara


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

awwww thanks hun, and welcome xx
when do you get your results? fingers and toes crossed for you sara, for all of us 

am thinking of trying acupuncture, anyone have any knowledge on this?
love rosina xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

hey rosina

the mil keeps saying about acupuncture but i am not good with needles   bad enough with a blood test let alone them being stuck all over me  

is reflexology meant to be good? do you know?

Tracey


----------



## sjLewis1 (Apr 21, 2006)

my heads all over the place at the moment  i think im going mad...ask my dh lmao, im sure someones stolen my brain and replaced it with a pile of mush.
Thankyou RosieLee, we all deserve this....like you said, fingers and toes crosed!!   
   
xxxxsara


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

lol sara, i was awful at times with my brain. i said in my diary i think that when at work sometimes i was like a dyslexic goldfish. my writing completely changed and came out wrong   and i forgot EVERYTHING!!!  
id like to say im normal now, but i dont think i was before treatment, so you know...... fake intelligence!! lol. 
hope you are ok.
tracey...... a couple of people have mentioned acupuncture to me, so i think i may give it a go, im not keen on needles, but had so many now that as long as i dont watch im fine. reflexology sounds lovely, i love having my feet played with, worth looking into. how you getting on? xx
mathilda, how you getting on hun? xx im still waiting for af, im 4 days late now and not a spot. just start getting my head round a   and my body decides it hasnt had enough of playing tricks on me, so im wondering again now......... you know, maybe i am after all, or not!!!   will be going for iui again when af turns up!! 
pal, how did it go? hope your ok xx  
everyone else, best wishes and good luck  
love rosina xx


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

5 days late and af haw shown up, full flow. not much pain though remarkably. im not complaining though!! well i am goes ive got my bloody af.    to top it off, weve discussed it and are going to start as soon as we can, was hoping could go straight for next cycle, but nooooooooooooo my cons is on p*ssing holiday!! back 4th of may.   ok, im just jealous. and cheesed off im not his number one priority!!  
love and luck to all
rosina xx


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi Rosielee so sorry that fat witch had to arrive,  even worse when she is late as it can get your hopes up. Its just not fair is it? but chin up, don't let this beat you. You can do it and so can the rest of us. So come on girls lets show them. xxx Pal.


----------



## Mathilda (Feb 15, 2006)

Rosina,

  

So sorry- sending lots of   for next time (or a natural BFP before then   )

xxx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi girls

Rosina - so the old   decided to arrive then, 05th May is not that far away you will soon be back on the journey again take care sending you   

Sara - hiya how are you? what stage of tx are you at hun?

Mathilda - hiya hun, how are you?

hello to all you other lovely ladies i have missed


Tracey


----------



## rosielee (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks ladies xx  
im as determined as ever to be a mum and to see my hubby play daddy  
we are going to contact afew clinics about ivf, our cons did tell us in nov it was really our only hope, he offered us 2 more cycles of iui as we have to fund ourselves with ivf.   
im considering egg sharing as i have always wanted to donate my eggs even before i knew i had problems. does anyone have any knowledge on costs with egg sharing if so please let me know. also considering ivf in prague as we have friends there and they have said it is much cheaper. who knows at the mo.
was hoping to start iui again straight away but my cons is chilling on a lovely holiday somewhere, what a lucky man !!    so wont be until atleast mid may before i see him, depending on where i am in my cycle etc!!  
enough about me.......
mathilda, how are you feeling?? well i hope. 
tracey, hows it going? 
clarebabes, have you made any decisions yet? 
pal....... hows your 2ww going??  
love and best wishes to you all
rosina xx


----------

